# Wanting to tone and lift help please.



## helen25 (Mar 6, 2013)

Im very new to this so forgive me im wanting to tone up and build some muscle but i would like some advice on diet and nutrition and what weights / machines i need to use in the gym and how may reps etc, my weight is 9 stone and my height is 5"5 i tend to hold my fat on my thighs and sides but im lucky i have a flat stomach lol i especially want to improve on those areas and generally build some muscle i got to gym on saturdays with my boyfriend and do cardio for 40 mins i would like to do weight training twice a week any help i could get on this would be appriciated.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

here you go helen. http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/circuit-style-trainer-women


----------

